

Safari on Mac stores credentials from previous session in plaintext - ToastyMallows
https://www.securelist.com/en/blog/8168/Loophole_in_Safari

======
strict9
>We have informed Apple about the problem.

>At the current time we can’t confirm whether or not there is malicious code
out there that targets this file, but we’re ready to bet that it won’t be long
before it appears.

yes, because kapersky values publicity and attention before all else.

